# Halo 4



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyone currently playing this? What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

soupbasket said:


> Anyone currently playing this? What are your thoughts on it?


I never liked Halo outside Forge, so if 4's Forge rocks, I'm getting it.
Or until I finish Tales of Graces for Wii.
And the graphics are over-hyped.


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

Nocturne Lurker said:


> I never liked Halo outside Forge, so if 4's Forge rocks, I'm getting it.
> Or until I finish Tales of Graces for Wii.
> And the graphics are over-hyped.


If you're into forging BTB maps, there seems to be a limited amount of space for it, if any at all. They've removed the "fine tuning" option, but the coordinates are still present. You can't forge on the water like you could on Reach. They've edited some pieces, but there doesn't seem to be any new ones.


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

soupbasket said:


> If you're into forging BTB maps, there seems to be a limited amount of space for it, if any at all. They've removed the "fine tuning" option, but the coordinates are still present. You can't forge on the water like you could on Reach. They've edited some pieces, but there doesn't seem to be any new ones.


I believe they added some kind of function that makes items stick together perfectly, no matter the angle... 
How's forge? Is there a map like Forge World, or it's like Halo 3, which every map has it's options?
Ugh, I guess I'll pass this...


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

Nocturne Lurker said:


> I believe they added some kind of function that makes items stick together perfectly, no matter the angle...
> How's forge? Is there a map like Forge World, or it's like Halo 3, which every map has it's options?
> Ugh, I guess I'll pass this...


Yeah, they have that function. You can also twerk with the lighting and object shadows so that it blends with the map environment. No Forge World. There are three canvases nowhere near the size of Forge World. I expected more from it, but it seems like 343 focused more on MM & campaign.

I'm enjoying MM at moment. The maps are good, though, some of the BTB maps have too many things going on. I really like the BR. The DMR seems kind of weak. There seems to be less 'nade spamming. The needler is nuts. I don't really like the radar.

I haven't had time to play the campaign yet.


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

rweezer36 said:


> I don't have it yet, but I played multiplayer for 8 hours or so at my friend's place. It's great, I'm somewhat surprised that they did such a good job. Reach wasn't a bad game, but I thought it was poor in comparison to the previous titles (multiplayer-wise). 343 took the gameplay elements that made Reach different than the other games and actually made them fun.
> 
> I agree about the radar, but maybe I'll get used to it. The BR is really slick, it's very fun to shoot. I'm sort of iffy on the maps as well, most of them really do have too many things going on. I really enjoy the one that is reminiscent of Narrows from Halo 3 (Haven) and Adrift. I also like Valhalla for bigger games.
> 
> Also, I think objective games are rather enjoyable, they play much better than in Reach. I had fun with Regicide, CTF, and Oddball. Dominion seems a bit over-ambitious, but maybe I'll like it when I understand it better. They don't seem to have grifball out yet, I'm excited for that, what with the ball tossing and all.


I haven't played any objective games yet. Can you drop the flag? I heard you couldn't.


----------



## ihatemoving (Aug 28, 2012)

It is amazing, best game I've ever bought for Xbox. IGN gave it a 9.8/10. Online is beyond addictive .


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

So, it seems like the DMR is more effective at damaging vehicles than the BR. Not as weak as I thought it was, I guess.

I don't like playing on Complex.


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

ihatemoving said:


> It is amazing, best game I've ever bought for Xbox. IGN gave it a 9.8/10. Online is beyond addictive .


Might be a good game, but it's kinda "rumorous" that Microsoft bribes their reviewers, just like Rockstar and Ubisoft.


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

soupbasket said:


> Yeah, they have that function. You can also twerk with the lighting and object shadows so that it blends with the map environment. No Forge World. There are three canvases nowhere near the size of Forge World. I expected more from it, but it seems like 343 focused more on MM & campaign.
> 
> I'm enjoying MM at moment. The maps are good, though, some of the BTB maps have too many things going on. I really like the BR. The DMR seems kind of weak. There seems to be less 'nade spamming. The needler is nuts. I don't really like the radar.
> 
> I haven't had time to play the campaign yet.


Damned 343. Now you only have the frequent "Foundry" and "Sandbox", I guess.

It's good BTB finally getting action. I mean, I can spend 5 minutes running around without any enemy nearby, heh.

I haven't even watched gameplay footage, yet take interest into Halo 4. Well, looks like my wallet's getting skinnier tonight, if I'm lucky the cashier at the game store doesn't thinks I'm not "Mature".

Anyone fancy for a Halo 4 group?


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah, create one. I'll join.




You can forge in space, btw. It's pretty cool.


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

Saw the reviews for this on YouTube. Then I punched my PS3 in the face for not having this game. It looks great.


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

pehrj, at least you've got Killzone 3.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Out of interest, how is online compared to halo3? (Never had reach)


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm a total Halo nerd but I can't afford 4 atm  
As soon as I can, I'm going to play it for a week straight.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

It's much better than reach ever was.


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Out of interest, how is online compared to halo3? (Never had reach)


Maps no longer have weapons on it to encourage map control. Players are rewarded a set of four personal ordnance to choose from after (I think five) kills.

You're rewarded points for just about every little thing you do. It's 60 kills to win instead of 50. They incorporated armor abilities like Bungie did on Reach. You earn "perks" now like unlimited sprint, dexterity, etc. It's like a mixture of CoD and BF...

As far as weapons go, there's a bigger selection than H3.

I don't know if you're more of a casual player, but they cater to that party a whole lot more than they did on H3.


----------



## VirginKing (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm hearing people say it's useless, it's end of Halo, r.i.p to this franchise, etc...


Anyone here remember the epic Halo 2 days with the flying, riocheting sword tricks and all those amazing levels and natural sci-fi reality? 

I was never much of a Halo fan, but Halo 2 was one of the pinnacle gems, back in the days when Gamestop/electronic stores use to be popular; and everyone would just stop by, and people would be having a blast left and right. Ahhh, the good ole' days.


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

BXR...


----------



## ihatemoving (Aug 28, 2012)

Nocturne Lurker said:


> Damned 343. Now you only have the frequent "Foundry" and "Sandbox", I guess.
> 
> It's good BTB finally getting action. I mean, I can spend 5 minutes running around without any enemy nearby, heh.
> 
> ...


hehe I pre-ordered it online and it was at my door the day it came out when I got home from school


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I remember the golden days of Halo3...... team slayer with a couple of friends, almost everyone in the game with their mic on, team chat....... good times.


----------



## andy7 (Apr 13, 2012)

Campaign is decent, spartan ops are okay, multi is Call of Halo


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm enjoying it so far. They need to fix some things, but what I'm liking is that the trueskill seems to be working better than Reach, and they will also be adding ranks shortly after next year. It just sucks that you're going to have to go to Waypoint to view them though.


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

I find unlimited sprint annoying.


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

They're going to update MM next week to include SWAT.


----------



## sh13 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thinking about getting this... but then black ops 2 is coming out in a few days.


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

sh13 said:


> Thinking about getting this... but then black ops 2 is coming out in a few days.


I don't know if I want to get it. Multiplayer for BO1 was almost too easy. The campaign was good though.

Edit:
Easy in terms of ranking up.


----------



## sh13 (Oct 26, 2012)

soupbasket said:


> I don't know if I want to get it. Multiplayer for BO1 was almost too easy. The campaign was good though.
> 
> Edit:
> Easy in terms of ranking up.


True. How's the halo 4 multiplayer? Usually when I buy fps games I buy it strictly to play multiplayer. Never really cared about campaign.


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

It's not as bad as Reach, if you played it. 

A lot of the options that 343 has incorporated into MM is similar if not exactly like CoD...


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

H3 > H4 > Reach


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

CE>H2>H4>Reach

Never played H3, but I've seen plenty of gameplay and heard a wide variety of opinions about it. Based on that, I would probably put it after H2 or after H4.


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay, so who plays this game now? Add me!
GT: We Lose Again


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

Has anyone tried SWAT yet?

My GT is explosivar. Feel free to add me. I'm not online much though. Usually during the weekends - for an hour or two.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Man Reach was great it was much better than Halo 3! Halo 2 and Reach are the best, can't wait to get Halo 4


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

I really enjoyed the campaign, but had some short comings. Graphics were very good, really liked that unlike most games, Halo is very colorful. Beat it on normal, working through heroic now, and then will beat on legendary. Don't have interest in multiplayer so can't speak to that.


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

dassad said:


> I really enjoyed the campaign, but had some short comings. Graphics were very good, really liked that unlike most games, Halo is very colorful. Beat it on normal, working through heroic now, and then will beat on legendary. Don't have interest in multiplayer so can't speak to that.


I heard you get Master Chief's helmet when you beat the game on Legendary. Any truth to that?


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

soupbasket said:


> I heard you get Master Chief's helmet when you beat the game on Legendary. Any truth to that?


Yea apparently can see a portion of his face at the end if you beat on legendary. If that is what you mean.


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

I meant, you can unlock the helmet for your Spartan to wear.


----------



## Creeper (Nov 14, 2012)

soupbasket said:


> I heard you get Master Chief's helmet when you beat the game on Legendary. Any truth to that?


Yup, you unlock Chief's Mark VI armour when you beat the game on legendary. I'm near the end of the game on legendary with my co-op buddy but hes not online that much anymore and I hate to finish without him =/

Anyway, What SR rank is everyone at so far?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm so glad I bought this game. There are a few bugs that need fixing and it's kind of hard to rank up after level 20 but I'm really enjoying it. I like spartan ops too.


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

Creeper said:


> Yup, you unlock Chief's Mark VI armour when you beat the game on legendary. I'm near the end of the game on legendary with my co-op buddy but hes not online that much anymore and I hate to finish without him =/
> 
> Anyway, What SR rank is everyone at so far?


SR25 strictly MM. I tried Spartan Ops, but I didn't find it that fun. Haven't found the time to start on the campaign yet.


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

I think 343 utterly dropped the ball on this one. The gameplay IS great, but it isn't as unique as the older releases. I mean, Infection is named as Flood for some dumb reason. And War Games?...


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

Nocturne Lurker said:


> I think 343 utterly dropped the ball on this one. The gameplay IS great, but it isn't as unique as the older releases. I mean, Infection is named as Flood for some dumb reason. And War Games?...


There's an Infection playlist?


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

soupbasket said:


> There's an Infection playlist?


You play as humans and two players start with the flood.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Nocturne Lurker said:


> but it isn't as unique as the older releases. I mean, Infection is named as Flood for some dumb reason. And War Games?...


Wouldn't that mean you have it backwards? Those titles for the multiplayer section haven't been used so that would make them unique.


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

shyvr6 said:


> Wouldn't that mean you have it backwards? Those titles for the multiplayer section haven't been used so that would make them unique.


Unique to the previous Halo games.
And the gameplay obviously tried to fusion with the competition.
I don't have the game actually, but after a quick overview I can conclude that.


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm in the middle of the campaign on legendary, and have yet to try multiplayer. My biggest complaint is the sound effects. Most guns sound wimpy and the ghost sounds like a gust of wind. Imo, they changed a ton of stuff that didn't need to be changed (including sound). The banshee and ghost are nearly impossible to drive because of the controls. Most of the promethean weapons piss me off because they're so useless, boltshot has all the cons of a shotgun and splaser, and none of the pros.. Other than that, I'm really liking the game so far.


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

Samtrix said:


> I'm in the middle of the campaign on legendary, and have yet to try multiplayer. My biggest complaint is the sound effects. Most guns sound wimpy and the ghost sounds like a gust of wind. Imo, they changed a ton of stuff that didn't need to be changed (including sound). The banshee and ghost are nearly impossible to drive because of the controls. Most of the promethean weapons piss me off because they're so useless, boltshot has all the cons of a shotgun and splaser, and none of the pros.. Other than that, I'm really liking the game so far.


I agree. Most of the promethean weapons are useless. The ghost sounds weird.

If I recall correctly, the bolt shot has a glitch, in which, if you reload while shooting it, it'll instantly reload versus having to wait for it to cool down. (in MM)

Can never get used to calling it 'War Games'


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

ihatemoving said:


> hehe I pre-ordered it online and it was at my door the day it came out when I got home from school


I preordered it too. But it got misplaced took days to arrive, but at least ive got it.


----------



## Minato (Sep 9, 2012)

Nocturne Lurker said:


> I think 343 utterly dropped the ball on this one. The gameplay IS great, but it isn't as unique as the older releases. I mean, Infection is named as Flood for some dumb reason. And War Games?...


Because you play as a flood, doy?

And it is called War Games because it is all a simulation, which makes all of our spartan IVs canon to the actual story.

People are so blinded by nostalgia these days. Halo 4 is a good game, and patches will come to fix what needs fixing.


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

Flood doesn't seem too bad. Was actually fun. 

Finally started campaign on Legendary last weekend. I humbly retract my statement on promethean weapons being useless.


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

soupbasket said:


> I humbly retract my statement on promethean weapons being useless.


lol, same here. incineration cannon:hide


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

I just finished the campaign today (on Legendary). I'm rather disappointed with the ending. The Didact does not look intimidating at all.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

SR96 here. I find the game has it's ups and downs. I like forging and war games, but I find SpartanOps and Campaign to be meh at best IMO. 

Comedy Central just told me it's $39.99 now for those who are scrapping by.


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

There's a slayer challenge not based on skill, at all. 

LOL

Why did they remove Slayer Pro?


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

soupbasket said:


> There's a slayer challenge not based on skill, at all.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Why did they remove Slayer Pro?


At least it's not as bad as having a KOTH challenge with no KOTH playlist :roll

I know Crimson DLC had it, but still, not everyone has it.

As far as PRO going away, I heard MLG is going up later (don't know if it is true or when).


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

Corvus Cowl said:


> At least it's not as bad as having a KOTH challenge with no KOTH playlist :roll
> 
> I know Crimson DLC had it, but still, not everyone has it.
> 
> As far as PRO going away, I heard MLG is going up later (don't know if it is true or when).


I think they should have released Crimson along with the vanilla maps.

I remember reading something about that. The cartographer for Blueprint, a forge community, recently posted a task looking for "small, competitive maps". Perhaps, a team double playlist might get implemented? :stu


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

soupbasket said:


> I think they should have released Crimson along with the vanilla maps.
> 
> I remember reading something about that. The cartographer for Blueprint, a forge community, recently posted a task looking for "small, competitive maps". Perhaps, a team double playlist might get implemented? :stu


From what I've heard on Waypoint and from this, I guess either will be true, or perhaps we're finally getting forge maps in MM!


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

They are going to release forge maps early next year as well as having smaller maps in the future map packs that are coming out.


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

I hope they are better than the ones that were in Reach...

There was a lot of custom lobbies being held to test maps submitted for MM consideration. A good amount of them were really good compared to the ones chosen.

I mean, Abridged? What is this ****ery? 

But... whatever...


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

soupbasket said:


> I hope they are better than the ones that were in Reach...
> 
> There was a lot of custom lobbies being held to test maps submitted for MM consideration. A good amount of them were really good compared to the ones chosen.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. The thing is that the maps have to function with MM (no lag, though that seems to happen with the maps already in MM for Halo 4), but yeah I am sure there were better maps out there for Reach than what was chosen.


----------

